# 100 cords of FREE oak firewood! NoVA



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, that's what the ad says:



> *Free Firewood (Annandale, Virginia)
> *
> 
> I have about 100 cords of firewood that is not split. It is mostly oak mature wood/NO PINE Wood.
> ...




Hmmm. 100 cords worth of rounds (how big?) in a wheelbarrow, for 300 feet? Given the weather we've had lately, that's probably 300 feet of MUD.

Not for me, but somebody closer might be interested.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm intrigued to see the details on this one. CL certainly is full of surprises, both the good and disappointing.


----------



## barton174 (Mar 1, 2010)

My money is on "you just have to cut the trees down... oh, and they're right next to my barn, jim-bob's house and barn, and mary-sue's house and barn"

Mike


----------



## riderup (Mar 1, 2010)

I just sent the guy and email, I want to see this one for myself. I live near Annandale so if I hear from them I will let you guys know what the deal is. Anyone want to bet its some guys yard and he had 2 or 3 trees taken down? Looks like 100 cords to me


----------



## olyman (Mar 1, 2010)

riderup said:


> I just sent the guy and email, I want to see this one for myself. I live near Annandale so if I hear from them I will let you guys know what the deal is. Anyone want to bet its some guys yard and he had 2 or 3 trees taken down? Looks like 100 cords to me



same thing i was thinking--but at least mark posted it---your never know unless you look----


----------



## coog (Mar 1, 2010)

100 quarts?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 1, 2010)

riderup said:


> I just sent the guy and email, I want to see this one for myself. I live near Annandale so if I hear from them I will let you guys know what the deal is. Anyone want to bet its some guys yard and he had 2 or 3 trees taken down? Looks like 100 cords to me





Yep. I'm betting the same. I posted this because I figured it would either help somebody out or be good for a laugh. 




Let us know! opcorn:



Hmmmm. 100 cords. That's a pile 4 feet wide, 4 feet high, and 800 feet long! :jawdrop:


BTW, welcome to the site!


----------



## riderup (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got a email from the guy. He seems nice enough, sent me the address and asked if I came over not to go through the next door neighbors yard. I pulled it up on google maps to get the location and looked at the Satellite image. There are less the 15 trees in his whole yard, unless he has giant redwoods growing there, I doubt he has even 8 cords on his whole property. Was going to ride by and take some pics so you guys could have a good laugh but now that I know it seems pointless to do so. If I ride by there in passing I will get some pics.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 1, 2010)

no, no, no, silly..........

those are the 15 trees still standing........

the other 2000 are in a pile under a camo. tarp that you can't see !!!!


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 1, 2010)

riderup

I think that by posting you have committed yourself to going by to take a look. Stop in a talk to guy and take some pics. Come on - we need some more details here!!


----------



## Kingsley (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd like to see pics too. Gotta love craigslist!


----------



## riderup (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok I will go over there in the morning and take some pics.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2010)

you MUST get pics now!! 
this is gona be a good laugh tomorrow!
100 cords


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 2, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> you MUST get pics now!!
> this is gona be a good laugh tomorrow!
> 100 cords



Even it it were 'face' cords.

Harry K


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

*heck*

if it loooks good i'll drive up and load the trailer


----------



## flushcut (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats a lot of wood to be giving away maybe he is confused about the size of a cord. Or he just doesn't want to make some money selling it to a wholesale firewood guy. Anyway opcorn:


----------



## Kingsley (Mar 2, 2010)

Hope the pictures come today!


----------



## vwboomer (Mar 2, 2010)

Regardless, it's free wood whether it's 1 cord or 100 cord or 100 pieces.
So while you're laughing at someone's misunderstanding of a cord, remember those of us who will take whatever we can get, wherever we can get it


----------



## riderup (Mar 2, 2010)

So I just got back from the house with the 100 cords and yes I took pictures. I will post as soon as my son comes home from school and tells me where he put the cable so I can down load the pics onto my computer. Here is the deal though, there is maybe 2 1/2 or 3 cords of wood. Three trees were taken down in the backyard. First one was a 14in. White Oak, Second one was a 18in. Tulip Poplar and the third one was a 36in. Tulip Poplar. The wood is along the fence stacked 1 or 2 high and maybe 4 foot wide. Its 40 ish ft. long. I spoke the the nice elderly lady next door and she said that I was like the 15th person to come by, only one person tried to get some wood and he only stayed for 10 or 15 min. The only route to haul wood out is alond the side yard that is on a slope and total mud. I will post the pics soon but not much to look at.


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 2, 2010)

Where did he get the 100 cord number? Was he just trying to generate a lot of interest?

The oak may be worth the effort to get it out, since it is only 14", but the poplar? No way. On second thought, if it is muddy enough and downhill, put the wood on a sled and let it go!!

Edit: Missed that it was already cut.


----------



## Coalsmoke (Mar 2, 2010)

How does someone mess up that much, calling 3 cords 100?


----------



## Laird (Mar 2, 2010)

Coalsmoke said:


> How does someone mess up that much, calling 3 cords 100?



100 bucked logs maybe......


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 2, 2010)

Coalsmoke said:


> How does someone mess up that much, calling 3 cords 100?



One, they may be innocently ignorant of firewood volume.

Two, why does the title of this thread contain the term ' nova '?


----------



## foursaps (Mar 2, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> One, they may be innocently ignorant of firewood volume.
> 
> Two, why does the title of this thread contain the term ' nova '?



No VA. I'm guessing northern virginia??


----------



## UFI (Mar 2, 2010)

no - Northern
va - Virginia


----------



## riderup (Mar 2, 2010)

The slope along the side of the house is a angled side slope, if you used a sled it would side into the neighbor's yard. It would suck to push a wheelbarrow along that even in dry conditions but it could be done if you really needed the wood. In mud forget it.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 2, 2010)

I lived there for 30 years.

NOVA = congestion, traffic, overcrowding, syrocketing exorbitant taxes, urban blight.

Nice place!


----------



## riderup (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok here are the pics, couldn't figure out how to put make them show up on post. I will need to look at the picture section for help. In the pictures it looks like the row is longer than it really is. Its only 40 ft. long.


----------



## barton174 (Mar 2, 2010)

riderup said:


> Ok here are the pics, couldn't figure out how to put make them show up on post. I will need to look at the picture section for help. In the pictures it looks like the row is longer than it really is. Its only 40 ft. long.


----------



## barton174 (Mar 2, 2010)

He must be thinking a cord is the 1'x1'x16" bundles they sell wood in at the grocery store??

Mike


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 2, 2010)

There's a bunch of wood there. Not a 100 cord, but still... free. Roll them down the hill. gravity is your friend.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 2, 2010)

If that's 100 cord of wood then I've got 100,000 cord of wood in my back yard.


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Who cares if its one or a thousand cords? Hell if its free, the man has a good heart. Give him credit for that.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 2, 2010)

vwboomer said:


> Regardless, it's free wood whether it's 1 cord or 100 cord or 100 pieces.
> So while you're laughing at someone's misunderstanding of a cord, remember those of us who will take whatever we can get, wherever we can get it



Indeed. More than enough to fill your pickup truck there, and somebody has already bucked it to log length for you. You just need to shlep it to the truck, haul it home, and split it. If the ground freezes at night, you could do it with a lawn tractor and garden cart. To somebody without free access to a woodlot it would be a fantastic deal.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 2, 2010)

100 rounds?


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 2, 2010)

I would haul it out for $500.00 and sell it to someone with an OWB for $250.00.. no one I know will burn the tulip poplar inside the house. only good for OWB. Wouldn't even consider taking it for free. 

"sometimes the best deal is the deal you didn't get! " Donald Trump


----------



## AT sawyer (Mar 2, 2010)

I just came in from my NoVa back yard. You're going to need snowshoes just for the mud. Good luck with a wheel barrel, even if it has one of those balloon tires.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay it's not 100 cords but for free it is a nice haul. Thanks for the pics of the pile maybe one day I'll figure out how to post some pics if I get around to it.


----------



## burroak (Mar 2, 2010)

Oak? I see alot of poplar.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 2, 2010)

the mud can't be that bad !!!!

afterall, someone took 98 1/2 cords since yesterday and did'nt even leave a mark in the mud !!!!!!!!!


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 2, 2010)

lol...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 2, 2010)

foursaps said:


> No VA. I'm guessing northern virginia??




Yep.




fubar2 said:


> Who cares if its one or a thousand cords? Hell if its free, the man has a good heart. Give him credit for that.




Nope. He's just wanting to get it out of his way. No credit for being charitable. If someone takes it, he doesn't have to pay to have it hauled. That's dirt common around here. It's a good deal for both sides if it's decent wood. In this case, it's mostly trash. I wouldn't walk across the street for poplar. Too much oak available for free in this area.




Ljute said:


> 100 rounds?




That's my guess. He thinks a cord is a single piece of cordwood.





showrguy said:


> the mud can't be that bad !!!!
> 
> afterall, someone took 98 1/2 cords since yesterday and did'nt even leave a mark in the mud !!!!!!!!!




:hmm3grin2orange:




Well, it was fun while it lasted! Rider, sorry you had a trip for nothing. Thanks for posting the pics and satisfying our curiosity.


----------



## reccutter (Mar 2, 2010)

barton174 said:


> He must be thinking a cord is the 1'x1'x16" bundles they sell wood in at the grocery store??
> 
> Mike



:agree2::hmm3grin2orange: firewood is abundant in No. Va. Most of the area is suburbs, people(yuppys) that one of those little bundles would last longer than a week in cold weather. I get wood of CL, but if I can't get my (4x4)truck to it I don't bother unless I have to or am getting paid. Alot of the wood on CL was cut by tree companies and they are trying to save money by not paying to have it hauled away. Yeah, that 2 1/2 foot of snow melted leaving very soft ground above freezing temps. Thanks for the pics Rider, saved me a trip.


----------



## riderup (Mar 2, 2010)

I would almost bet that the neighbors are complaining and/or the HOA is telling him he has to get rid of it, notice the brush pile in back of the wood. If a tree company was to haul that away when they cut it they would have charged him $500 or $600. It is like Blueridge says, the guy is trying to save a buck, not there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 2, 2010)

riderup said:


> I would almost bet that the neighbors are complaining and/or the HOA is telling him he has to get rid of it, notice the brush pile in back of the wood. If a tree company was to haul that away when they cut it they would have charged him $500 or $600. It is like Blueridge says, the guy is trying to save a buck, not there is anything wrong with that.




No, nothing wrong with it. He's just trying to get rid of a problem, and doesn't understand the value of the wood, nor the difficulty of getting it out of there. He's not being a bad guy, he's just confused.

Hey, some of you guys ought to rep riderup for making the trip and posting the pics. I would, but I'm out of bullets.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 2, 2010)

Riderup rep sent. Well deserved.


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 3, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> ...no one I know will burn the tulip poplar inside the house.



Well, I'm one. Burned it for the first time last year, and I was actually somewhat pleased. I'd like to get a bit more and give it a more thorough test.





foursaps said:


> No VA. I'm guessing northern virginia??



No, it means "No Viagra." He's an unhappy man tonight.


----------



## vwboomer (Mar 3, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> Well, I'm one. Burned it for the first time last year, and I was actually somewhat pleased. I'd like to get a bit more and give it a more thorough test.
> 
> .



I have burned some as well. Because it's FREE 


But yeah it kinda sucks


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 3, 2010)

I burn poplar often. No problem with it. Its not good for all night, but it works for an afternoon.


----------



## crashagn (Mar 3, 2010)

Rep sent. Great job for going over there and solving this CL mystery!!. Hell if it was within 20 miles of my place I would be over there in a heartbeat at 4am with a 2 wheeled dolly and loading up


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 3, 2010)

I am finally getting through my last pieces of Poplar for the year... I sectioned up a tree that had fallen for a farmer I hunt off of last year to help him get ready to plant. He told me I didn't want it. I told him it would be ok and that I'd mix it in here and there. With all the rain we've had - it was nearly rotten in a few months. It doesn't throw much heat either - not like the white oak I've gotten accustomed to.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 3, 2010)

Fechmup said:


> I am finally getting through my last pieces of Poplar for the year... I sectioned up a tree that had fallen for a farmer I hunt off of last year to help him get ready to plant. He told me I didn't want it. I told him it would be ok and that I'd mix it in here and there. With all the rain we've had - it was nearly rotten in a few months. It doesn't throw much heat either - not like the white oak I've gotten accustomed to.



I've had some get rotten in less than a year.


----------



## formersawrep (Mar 3, 2010)

Poplar = D.C. Oak !!!!

Some "Woodchucks" (firewood guys) from further south in VA use the term because they can sell poplar as oak to inexperienced firewood customers in Washington D.C. It will rot very quickly, but the upside is that it seasons quickly and burns fast. The burns fast part is what the inexperienced firewood customer likes. Easy to light, burns well, makes noise, good flames. It is not all bad, depending on what you want.


----------



## Geez (Mar 3, 2010)

UFI said:


> no - Northern
> va - Virginia



In Spanish, that would translate to "No Go". That's why the Chevy Nova wouldn't sell well in Mexico. :hmm3grin2orange:
I don't know how that relates to this thread, I'm just say'n.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 4, 2010)

Ljute said:


> I lived there for 30 years.
> 
> NOVA = congestion, traffic, overcrowding, syrocketing exorbitant taxes, urban blight.
> 
> Nice place!



Don't worry Ljute...I'm doing my best to edumacate these fools here in the city...I drove 'Ol Blue to work today, going to look at buying a snowblower close by...lotsa mud, tree bark in the bed. I invite the yuppies here to go to the parking lot so that they can stare in awe at a real redneck pickup!



BlueRidgeMark said:


> No, nothing wrong with it. He's just trying to get rid of a problem, and doesn't understand the value of the wood, nor the difficulty of getting it out of there. He's not being a bad guy, he's just confused.
> 
> Hey, some of you guys ought to rep riderup for making the trip and posting the pics. I would, but I'm out of bullets.




Well, I did Mark...rep fer riderup....BTW Mark, did you gaze to the west of you last Saturday?...I'm cutting right by the new power line right of way, about halfway up the side of the mountain...I'm sure you can see it from your side of the valley...I'll wave to you next time I go up!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 5, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> I've had some get rotten in less than a year.





Yep.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 5, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Don't worry Ljute...I'm doing my best to edumacate these fools here in the city...I drove 'Ol Blue to work today, going to look at buying a snowblower close by...lotsa mud, tree bark in the bed. I invite the yuppies here to go to the parking lot so that they can stare in awe at a real redneck pickup!




hee hee! I do the same. It's really fun when I pick up a load of wood on my way in to work. Here I come in my beat up Nissan, loaded to the gills with big oak rounds, and arrive at my yuppieville office for my white collar engineering job in my white collar yuppie uniform. I get some strange looks. :hmm3grin2orange:





mtfallsmikey said:


> BTW Mark, did you gaze to the west of you last Saturday?...I'm cutting right by the new power line right of way, about halfway up the side of the mountain...I'm sure you can see it from your side of the valley...I'll wave to you next time I go up!




Oh, so you got the new powerline in your neighborhood? I'll bet there are some nice pickin's there! 

Can't quite make you out over there, though. Guess my eyes aren't quite what they used to be.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 8, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> hee hee! I do the same. It's really fun when I pick up a load of wood on my way in to work. Here I come in my beat up Nissan, loaded to the gills with big oak rounds, and arrive at my yuppieville office for my white collar engineering job in my white collar yuppie uniform. I get some strange looks. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I waved to you Saturday morning!...no response! 
Yes, the new power line is close by, runs thru my bud's property, the construction company left logs behind, and mulched ALL of the tops, etc. They took a total of 16 acres, new line is right beside the "old" one, built in the early 70's....but he had about 20 acres logged last summer that I'm working on now, mainly digging stuff out of brush piles. Got 3 loads Saturday, sure was whipped! Going to buy 1, maybe 2 tractor trailer loads from them if the price is right.


----------

